# haunted cave walkway



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Woe is me for even thinking that I might be able to make a suggestion for a prop/haunt for next year without Mrs Wicked asking for plans. Here's what I am thinking and want to know if anyone has done similar or seen similar and can perhaps give feedback and ideas.

I was sweeping the curving path that runs infront of the house (after planting the tulip bulbs) from our driveway to the front door and the thought occurrred to me that we cound make this a covered walk at halloween a bit like a cave with stuff inside. The trick or treaters would have to go through this to the door. The framing would be easy and although it would take a lot of material it may be a fun thing to do . Thoughts welcomed.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Mr W. I hate to always be the devils advocate on these things. But covering over a haunt would make it an enclosed structure. I know of at least one private yard haunt that was shut down by the fire marshal for that this year. I've done haunted tunnels of about 10' or so. But I have no idea of the length your talking about here.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

You could use pvc pipe of different sizes to form the tunnel,and stake it to the ground with pieces of conduit beat into the ground and bent over at the top.You could block the sides and leave the top open if desired.Pvc will bend to shape of your walkway if stakes at tight enough intervals.If you screw it not glue it,you can disassemble it for easy storage.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Wicked, I think that when I return my haunt from Pirates to Cemetery, I'm going to do something like this but the method may prevent the problem Vlad is talking about. I've been thinking about forming the enclosed "tunnel" by using camo netting. I'll run the camo from the edge of our roof across the walkway and over to stanchions on the opposite side. It'll form a tunnel, but not with solid walls/ceiling of any kind.


----------



## Mr. Wicked (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts and comments, yes it may fall foul of the authorities ( or neighbors) . A more open structure may be the way to go especially as we always seem to get high winds a week or two before halloween. Plenty of time to think it over.


----------



## kidzero2525 (Oct 6, 2006)

I made seven stalagmites for a caveroom out of poultry netting and paper mache this summer. Something like them might be a nice touch for your tunnel


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

To create the tunnel I made the one year, I simply hammered cut off sections of 1" PVC pipe into the ground (in opposite pairs) on both sides of the pathway. Then I took 3/4" PVC and simply inserted one end of the pipe into one of the 1" pieces in the ground, and bent it slowly over and inserted the other end into the 1" piece directly opposite, forming a hoop. Then I used self tapping screws to hold it in. I then simply held up the black plastic (yes, I actually used black plastic in the early days before I knew better) to the inside of the frame and used twist ties to attach it to the overhead hoops. If I was to try repeating it now, I'd use bed sheets that were dyed, or painted with stonework, instead.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow next were gonna find out vlad made his own fog machine and juice back in the 80s...

did 3/4" pvc really bend 180 degrees? i can see 1/2" did you have to heat it or anything?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I should have mentioned, that the pipe I was using were two pieces of 10' or 15' (I honestly can't remember, but I think 10')PVC joined by a coupling(screwed together) in the center, and the distance covered side to side was maybe twice as wide as a standard walkway. I didn't heat them, and the bending wasn't easy, that's why I had to secure them to the pipe hammered into the ground with screws. Otherwise the pressure from the pipe having been bent would have popped them out. I had been wanting a high overhead clearance to hang bats and such from.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a goog idea. I might use that for coming up my walk next year. I had alot of masks I didn't use this year. Hanging them on the walls would give me some place to display them.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow thats actually an amazing idea....i dont think i have even close to the strength to bend 3/4" pvc that much or to put a stake that strongly in teh ground....i think im gonna try that out with 1/2" more so I'm definitely doing that

im gonna go grab some of the 10' lengths of 1/2" i have and see how it bends...


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Good ideas for tunnels! I may be doing something to this effect this year as well. How expensive is that cammo netting?


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

oct31man said:


> How expensive is that cammo netting?


Far too expensive in my opinion


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah it is quite expensive.... way too much for me


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why not try to make your own with decorative fishnet or something similar?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

A spooky tunnel does sound pretty bad-ass. Just a few things concerned me as I pondered doing one for my yard:
Aren't you a bit worried about what will happen to the interior of said tunnel once the ToTs get in there? Be prepared for people grabbing handfuls, leaning and running/walking into it... The walls should be pretty sturdy to minimize the danger of it getting pulled over. 
Camo net would be the best choice for walls/top, albeit expensive. We borrowed a piece of 20'x20' netting from the owner of our local Army/Navy Store 2 years ago (we haunt for charity so local business people usually help us out if we ask nicely) which we used to shield the back of our swamp from the road. He has since sold the net, but something like that would be perfect for this project... 
just some thoughts!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I was thinking of a somewhat closed in walk, my yard is so big that I want to add some new elements and change up the layout more. I did venture into that some this year and had a lot of fun doing it.

These are all great ideas, thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Is this just for a one night stand (lol) or for a few nights of use?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/sear....asp+KW+Box&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=cammo+netting

check out these prices


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

im thinking a 7' tall tunnel 12' long pvc every 4 feet so at

0'
4'
8'
12'

that would take 240 square feet

so like 26 square yards....or like 5 twin sheets


cool.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

This might save a few bucks.... When I do my cave I use those garden arbours. You can pick them up at Biglots for $6.88 regular price.. I always wait for them to go on clearance after season. Set the arbours a few feet apart & cover the them with cloth or burlap. To give it a feeling of really being in a cave I make some of the arbours shorter than others, so the ceiling of the cave isn't the same height. It works for me!


----------

